# getting used to the grooming table



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

how can i get miller used to the grooming table, he dosent like it that much


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,I would slowly put him one the table once in awhile and pet him,give him treats on it or maybe a favorite toy on the table with him?I also got another arm to help hold the back end up for mine? it might take some time for miller to get used to it.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I use treats to bribe mine lol and while they will never "love" it they do tolerate it very well now because they know they get a chicken treat at the end


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks

very helpful answers.


----------

